# Gigabyte froze, now continous short beeps at POST - GA-965P-DS3P



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

GA-965P-DS3P

I was happily working away in Internet Expolorer when my system locked up, froze. No repsonse from Keyboard or mouse, the screen stayed on with the current image. The HDD LED lit up and stayed on continuously, the power LED stayed on.

I had to press and hold the power button to switch off the system. Then it went into POST and did continous short beeps (Power error). It cycles through this process of continous short beeps, then powers off, etc etc.

I have done a full lot of checks and narrowed it down to the following.

The system powers on and stays powered on, if I unplug the ATX 12V graphics 4 pin plug from the Motherboard. Of course nothing comes up on the monitor but it at least seems to POST without any beeps. AS soon as I plug in the 4 pin plug, it shuts down, then tries to power up again, but beeps continuos short beeps again.

I also tried removing the graphics card, but even then it beeps continous short beeps at POST.

Thanks for your help,

Freedy


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

UPDATE:
I have checked all the voltages on the Antec SmartPower 450 power supply, using the paper clip trick. All the voltages on the 2 main power rectangular connectors to the Mobo seem good. 

But on the 4 pin ATX plug I get 10 mVolts (yes milli Volts) between black and Yellow wires. I assume this should be 12V, right?

So I seem to have a PS problem. The PC is connected to a decent UPS, and has been all of it's short 8 month life. So has never been exposed to surges etc.

Am I correct in thinking I need to get a new Power supply?
If this is the problem, Would the Antec be covered by warranty?

CHeers,
Freedy


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey freedy1001 and welcome to TSF...
Well it could be one of possible problems - bad PSU...
Best thing is to borrow from a friend PSU and hook it on your PC...
Tell us what happened...
Could u provide us with your system specifications???
And, would be nice to call Antec tech support and tell them about your problem [if it is PSU problem], maybe they will replace with new one...
Hope this will help you mate...
Report back please...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I have had a couple of those 450 smartpower supplies tank on me with similar symptoms. I think (memory??) if I remember correctly, capacitors on those for a while were extremely weak)

Therefore, I tend to think this thing has gone to the power supply graveyard. If within warranty, this should be covered without difficulty especially if you have told them about the testing with a multimeter, because they most likely will ask.


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

I may be able to borrow a Corsair 620HX power supply. I will find out today.

I will also contact Antec support today and ask for their advise.

My system is as follows.

Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P (rev 3.3) board
Intel Core 2 duo CPU
Gigabyte GEForce 8600GT Graphics
2x 1Gb Corsair Dominator 8500C5D 1066MHz RAM
2x Maxtor 120Gb (10,000 RPM) SATA HDD's on Raid
2x Seagate 500Gb SATA HDD's on Raid
Pioneer dual layer SATA DVD
Antec Sonata II case
Antec 450 Power Supply
Windows XP SP3

Cheers
Freedy


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Wonderful case you have, I have the Sonata II and a Sonata III. The Sonata II is better than the Sonata III case, but both are excellent. That is the case combo where I had my last Antec 450 puke on me. (I did have a Sonata I also before I purchased my Sonata III, but sold that on Ebay when I got my new one.)

First of all, when I got the Antec Sonata II with the 450, it would only put out 11.2 on the +12 rail as top output. Would not even power up a new rig without crashing. I RMA'd the thing and got another 450 (brand new) from Antec as a replacement. Less than a year later, that one (the new one they sent me) also quit on me, so I had to RMA that one and get a replacement (another brand new one) power supply. They were great to deal with, but that gets old. I had enough of that, so sold the new one on Ebay for $50 and then purchased a 600 watt Seasonic for the same price on Ebay that was brand new. Nice trade for me, but I am not fond of those power supplies. 

When I purchased my Sonata III, I just went ahead and purchased a 700 watt Seasonic to put in it right off before I used it and sold the 500 Watt Earthwatts (which isn't a bad supply to be honest) that comes with the Sonata III on Ebay. Just too many RMA's for me with Antec.

BTW, that Corsair is a heck of a power supply, so maybe you can get one of those. Let us know how that comes out.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah the antec smartpower is a SUPER DUD 

thats why each time I sent one of those in for RMA it came back as either a Trio or NEO

you will need your original purchase receipt for antec RMA ......... thats one of my biggest gripes about Antec ......... they are the ones that turned me into a Corsair fan boy !

if I am not budget restricted its ALWAYS ...... SEASONIC but if I have to shave the cheese ....... Corsair is as tight as I get ............ 

well; thats unless the OCZ or coolermaster real power pro have a nice price tag


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, the Sonata II is a sweet case indeed. I am using a couple of thermaltake fans with temp control speed, and it is very, very quite. The noisiest item is (was) in fact the power supply, the second noisiest is the stock Intel CPU cooler, it seems to vibrate. I must upgrade to something better and quieter. Might as well do it now while the system is pulled apart.

I have submitted a trouble report on Anetc.com, but it is 1700hrs their time, so I dont expect a response till tomorrow. It is 9AM where I am in Sydney. I hope their local support is okay here in Australia.

I will start searching for the original invoice.

EDIT:
Luckily I ordered this online, so I was able to print the invoice from the suppliers website. Interestingly it was purchased 21st June 2007. A little over 12 months ago. It took me a few months to put the system together, so it wasn't actually powered up till October. The case and Power supply came as a bundled package.

I wonder what the warranty period is?

Cheers,
Freedy.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

warranty is three years they will take care of you now that you have receipt

I went round and round with them when my wife misplaced the receipt I had from a bulk stock order ...... two of the Smart Power 450's puked ...... they wouldnt go good for them because no receipt

you got things covered..... let us know how you progress


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

UPDATE: Well it seems my problem is different, or deeper than I had worked out.

I have now installed a Corsair HX620 Power Supply, (brand new, borrowed from a friend). But the problem still exists.

When I power up I get continuous short fast beeps straight away until the system powers off and repeats this cycle.

If I unplug the 12V 4-pin plug ATX graphics supply from the Mobo, the system powers up okay, but with no video obviously. Having the graphics card in or out makes no difference. It all depends on the 4 pin ATX plug.

Does this indicate a Mobo problem?
How can I test further to confirm?

Thanks,
Freedy.


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have checked the voltage on the 12V ATX plug of the new PS, it is now 12V. This was 0 Volts on the old power supply. Yet I still get beeping at POST. But has something else failed as well I wonder?

I have now disconnected everything from the Mobo, except the CPU. Still same problem.

BTW Antec have refered me to the Australian distributor to discuss the Power supply problem.

Cheers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

BEEP CODES


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine is doing continuous very short beeps, maybe 20 or 25, it then powers off, then on again in cycles.

BTW, Altech Computers have contacted, they are apparently the Australian Distributors for Antec. Their email had the following statement (Quote) in BOLD underlined text.

"Please note, we will consider you agree to pay the freight for both ways (if there is any occurs) during this warranty service when you reply us with all the details we need above."

Cheers,
Freedy.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

freight both ways: phooey Antec seems to enjoy slapping the cusomer with that bananna peel kinda steady !

I love how they expect us to pay freight both ways to fix their JUNK

ohhh well better than nothing I guess 

corsair corsair corsair


BTW RMA your motherboard ,,,,,, its dead ........ the power supply apparently pulled the pin on the grenade when it died


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya, thanks, I have logged a case with Gigabyte tech support. I think you are correct. The 12V ATX plug apparently supplies voltage to many components on the Motherboard, including the CPU. Something there is causing the problem.

I think I might cut my losses with the Antec 450 Power Supply. Freight will probly be at least $15 bucks each way. Thats $30 I could put to better use (Corsair?), and I would just end up with another pretty average Antec PSU as a replacement.

From the Gigabyte manual:

AWARD BIOS Beep Codes
1 short: System boots successfully
2 short: CMOS setting error
1 long 1 short: DRAM or M/B error
1 long 2 short: Monitor or display card error
1 long 3 short: Keyboard error
1 long 9 short: BIOS ROM error
Continuous long beeps: DRAM error
Continuous short beeps: Power error


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Gigabyte tech support have finally replied to my case. 

They sent me a list of error codes, and asked me to try some tests. All of which I had already run, and addressed in the description I put in the tech support case. So they obviously did not even read the info I sent them.

Their reply then goes on to suggest "if you are unable to carry out these tests yourself, or you have any further problems, contact your local distributor. Thank you".

So pretty much useless Tech support from Gigabyte.

I have tracked down my local distributor, by searching from the Gigabyte site myself, and sent them an email. Wait and see.

Interestingly it is the same distributor as the Antec Power supply, so I may be able to ship both items together to them.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Ive had that beep code before. Turn out the cpu had for what ever reason come out of the socket just a bit. I removed the cpu, cleaned it and the heat sink, sucked out the cpu bracket on the mobo with a straw (nasty but effective) then put the cpu back in after putting 2 drops of paste and spreading it even around the top. Now here is where I get some bad feedback from others:

I put the cpu back in and locked it down. I hit the power button and got beeps again. IMPORTANT: I did this for no longer then 1 second! I lifed the cpu out check pins and blow out the bracket again, then replaced the cpu. This took 5 times before the cpu set right. Im not to sure why it did this but it did. Just remember to take time between power ons to let the cpu cool down as they get hot fast. Please note, this is something I do and feel ok doing. I do not suggest you do this unless you are ok with doing it and accept the slight chance you can fry your cpu.


----------



## freedy1001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, thanks Pharaohz, everyone has their little tricks that seem to work for them. Personally I will let the warranty sort this one out for the moment.

Am still waiting for the RA for the motherboard.


----------

